# Fermec tlk760 Back Hoe



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

2002 Fermec tlk760. 3000 hours. Runs well. Few small leaks in a few cylinders. Needs driver side glass on door. Extenda hoe. Perkins Diesel. Two buckets. 7243274777. $17k obo


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

price lowered. $15k.obo great winter machine. 724-327-4777


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

11k Great machine, just don't need it.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

sold............


----------

